# Bathing your cat



## kojack (Apr 11, 2009)

How to Bathe a cat

1. Scrub toilet and flush several times.
2. Fill toilet with warm water and add a squirt of pet shampoo.
3. Drop cat in toilet and slam lid shut.
4. Sit on lid - cat's efforts to free itself will generate a good deal of sudsing  and washing motions. Drink beer while waiting.
5. Flush toilet a couple of times to rinse cat.
6. Leap off toilet seat, dash out door and slam it securely shut because kitty will erupt from the bowl as if jet engine is lodged up its butt.
7. Leave kitty to sulk and dry itself. Drink beer while waiting.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2009)

Excellent! Almost makes me want to get a cat!


----------



## bev (Apr 12, 2009)

Strangely Alex thought this was hilarious! Its a good job we dont have any pets i think! Bev


----------

